# A2 Size in Powerpoint



## PODNickerz (Apr 14, 2002)

Hello,

Could someone tell me how i can set up an A2 page in powerpoint?

Do you just goto
File
Page Setup
Custom
and type in the height and width of the paper in the spaces with the corresponding names?

If so, if i do that and make a presentation and then get an a2 printer, and print it all out, would it print out properly?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

In my experience you need to have a suitable large format printer "installed" on your PC to be able to select that paper size.

I often use A3, but unless I select my A3 printer it will not let me select A3 size.

If it will let you install an A2 capable printer without actually having the printer connected, A2 size will be available.


----------



## PODNickerz (Apr 14, 2002)

What if

Well what i am wanting to do is make my thing on a2 size at home on powerpoint (dont have a2 printer at home) and then bring it to a shop where they have an a2 printer to print my stuff

How would i go about doing that ?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Sorry, but thats just what I thought I had exactly outlined.

If you install a printer *driver* for an A2 capable printer, select that as the printer and it should let you create an A2 sized presentation. Ideally the same printer as the shop use, but A2 printers are few and far between I suspect.

Otherwise, create it in A4, and do the changes (or get the shop to do the changes) on the PC that is at the shop. (Fit to page).

There are other means to do it as well, _but we have no idea what you are trying to achieve_ (a large business presentation, a series of posters,....)

You can save a PPT presentation as .jpg images, these could be scaled by the shop to A2. just as an example.


----------



## PODNickerz (Apr 14, 2002)

Oh sorry, i just thought that i needed the actual a2 printer connected to install an a2 driver.

I will give it a try though

Thankyou

I am just needing to put some text and images together onto an a2 page (kind of like a school assigment)


----------



## PODNickerz (Apr 14, 2002)

Okay i just got a hp designjet 90 printer driver and installed it but it still does not have an a2 option,

So... would it still print out correctly if i did it the way i said in my first post?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Tried the save as .jpg option?

Does the "local shop" have PowerPoint installed to print from anyway?


----------

